# Mexiko



## bernd (25. März 2001)

Im Herbst möchte ich in Mexiko auf der Halbinsel Yukatan Urlaub machen
und natürlich ein bißchen angeln.Mit welchen Fischgrössen habe ich zu rechnen, damit ich mir eine
minimale Reiseausrüstung zusammenstellen kann?
Ich werde eine Gruppenrundreise in einem Bus machen und kann natürlich
nicht allzuviel mitnehmen.Gibt es irgendwas bzgl. Erlaubnisscheine zu beachten?
Wo könnte ich noch Infos bekommen?


----------

